# Free titan tr2 tip



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

I just ordered my free tr2 dual spray tip and wanted to pass it on. Sign up at Titanpowerhouse.com site, watch a video and fill out a quick survey. I also got a free tshirt and a sc-6 tip for watching another video. Its a limmited promotion available while supplies last, but thought you guys might enjoy.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

admirableptg said:


> I just ordered my free tr2 dual spray tip and wanted to pass it on. Sign up at Titanpowerhouse.com site, watch a video and fill out a quick survey. I also got a free tshirt and a sc-6 tip for watching another video. Its a limmited promotion available while supplies last, but thought you guys might enjoy.


no way i'm spamming myself for a titan tip...


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

I get a free hat too if i can spam your email. I shot gracos but free is free. This is why we have multiple emails


----------

